# 1937 Colson



## Foxclassics (Jun 2, 2017)

Here is my 1937 Colson.  Finished painting the snap tank and rack to match the bicycle. Still need to finish the head light.




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 2, 2017)

After rechecking the serial number E1.  May of 1941 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 2, 2017)

Foxclassics said:


> After rechecking the serial number E1.  May of 1941
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Can you help me with the date of my Colson the numbers are in 2 different spots on the bottom of the frame Thanks 





Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> Can you help me with the date of my Colson the numbers are in 2 different spots on the bottom of the frame Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pic of the whole bike? Looks to be badged Goodyear


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Pic of the whole bike? Looks to be badged Goodyear



You are good [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 2, 2017)

[emoji2]


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Pic of the whole bike? Looks to be badged Goodyear







Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 2, 2017)

[emoji3]


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> Year???
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk



Relax...I'm still working
Looks like a '41? Seem to be a few more digits in there. From the '41 Goodyear ad:


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Relax...I'm still working
> Looks like a '41? Seem to be a few more digits in there. From the '41 Goodyear ad:



oopps sorry [emoji53] [emoji20] Thanks 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Relax...I'm still working
> Looks like a '41? Seem to be a few more digits in there. From the '41 Goodyear ad:



Those ad's are awesome [emoji106] Thank you very much!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

Is there another 2 digit number under that serial? Almost looks like a "0" under the 1 & 6. Thinking maybe you should start your own thread instead of muddying Fox Classic's?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

ratrodzrcool said:


> Those ad's are awesome [emoji106] Thank you very much!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk



Not mine. Borrowed off the interwebs.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Is there another 2 digit number under that serial? Almost looks like a "0" under the 1 & 6. Thinking maybe you should start your own thread instead of muddying Fox Classic's?



Yeah your right but i thought he was going to.help.me out But you did [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------

